# havin a crack at buffs bream



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Gonna shoot down to west lakes tommorrow morning around 9ish to have a crack at beating buffs 46cm bream. Not teribbly confident but you gotta aim high eh ! Launching from dotterel dve. if anyones interested.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Another time definitely - but not for a couple of weeks. I need to scope out the Lakes before our little comp though...


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

mid week is a no-go for me mate. soon though..


----------

